# Just the start of a short fiction story :)



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not a writer...but I was just bored and started writing a childrens short fiction story...i will continue if anyone likes it 



Chapter 1

Twelve year old Keighmee reached out into the pitch black half sleeping and tried to push the snooze button on her alarm. "where is it?" she thought as she reached out into the darkness again feeling for her phone that she often used as an alarm clock. Her fingers touched something cold. Her ears were starting to ache from the loud persistant ringing. Then she remembered she had gotten a new alarm clock the day before. She clicked on her lamp and and found the cold metal vintage alarm clock and quickly turned it off. She was grateful for the silence.
Keighmee laid her head back down on the pillow allowing her eyes to adjust to the light. The wispy grey sky was peaking through her window and she noticed raindrops splattered across the glass. "great" she though glumly. Although she loved the rain it made her job of mucking stalls twice as hard...and seemed to get her twice as dirty. Keighmee groaned and sat up pulling the covers back much to the dismay of her Yorkie mix, Pipsi. The small silky silver and tan dog looked up at her disdainfully. He stood and circled then scratched a bed back into the covers and curled back up. Keighmee wished she could do the same, but her chores werent going to do themselves. As her toes touched the cold wooden floor she shivered. She dressed quickly throwing on jeans and a t-shirt and hoodie and put her long brown hair in a pony tail. She put on warm wool socks and slipped her feet into her black rubber muck boots that her mom was constantly telling her to keep on the porch...not in her room!
She bounded down the stairs of her family's two story farmhouse. She didn't bother being quiet. Her parents would have already been at the barn for at least an hour. Her only sibling, an older brother, Derryck had been away at college the last year. Keighmee poured herself a steaming cup of hot coffee and gulped the hot liquid down. She enjoyed the warmth, but made a face at her father's special extra black morning coffee. She glanced at the clock above the stove. 5:00. She was late.
Keighmee's eyes scanned the large fence pastures and the huge imposing red barn with attached indoor riding ring. She trudged through the sloppy mud grateful for her rubber boots. She didnt want to work here. She didnt want to be around horses at all. She didnt want to have anything to do with them. She really just wanted to crawl back into her warm bed. But kKeighmee's parents Kurt and Amy Langely depended on her to help out. They had owned and managed their Lipizzan breeding farm for almost three years now. They had moved from Florida where her parent's stable owning dreams had withered in the heat and high expenses. Instead they had settled in rainy, but beautiful Oregon. They lived in a tiny town outside of the large city of Medford. It was only about an hour from the California border and situated in the gorgeous area known as the Rogue Valley. Keighmee certainly didnt miss Florida. She had hated the muggy heat and the nasty stable owners her parents had worked as managers for. Most of the people that had ridden there were snotty and rich. Keighmee knew her parents were well off now, but they didnt breed and show fir money or fame. They did it because it was their passion. Owning Lipizzans had always been their dream. The majestic grey horses were specially bred to compete in dressage. Her mother,Amy, taught Classical Dressage lessons to several students and her dad,Kurt, did most of the younger horses' training. And he competed on his prize Lipizzan stallion, Kyzer.
When Keighmee finally meandered into the barn she saw both of her parents through the glass windows of their barn office. Her father was standing talking to her mom who was sitting behind the desk on an office chair. Keighmee tapped on the glass and her mom looked up and waved then held up one finger so Keighmee knew she would be out in a minute.
A throaty whicker behind her caught her attention and she turned around. One of her parents Lipizzan mares,Dancer, had her head hanging out of her cedar wood stall door. her large,black,sweet eyes watched Keighmee. She reached her nose in Keighmee's direction. Keighmee reached out and let Dancer sniff her hand then rubbed the whorl in the middle of the mare's forehead. She tickled the hairs growing under her chin. They were getting long, she would have to remember to clip them later. Dancerwas such a sweet mare. Still...Keighmee couldnt shake the sad feeling that overcame her everytime she entered this barn. Everytime she looked at a horse. Even everytime she mucked a stall.
It had hapoened not so very long ago....in this barn...just a few stalls down. Keighmee felt warm tears filling her eyes. She jumped when she felt a hand on her shoulder and turned around. Keighmee saw her mom's worried face looking at her and then her mom gave her a hug. "I am really sorry Keighmee", her mom said as her sad eyes met Keighmee's. " I know how much this hurts you and how hard it is for you to be down here. I truly wish you didnt have to, but we really need the extra help right nkw.Keighmee nodded knowing it was true. Their friend and broodmare manager,Vincent, had recently passed away. He had been older,but had taken such excellent care of their horses. He had started working here as soon as they had bought the farm and it was going to be hard not seeing him around. Keighmee felt so bad for his family. She knew he had several kids. She felt their oain. She knew what it was like to loose someone you loved.
"Can you try to hang in there a little longer until we can find a new manager?" Keighmee heard her mom ask. Her throat was burning from holding back the tears that were threatening to spill over,but she managed a nod. Her mom apologized again and gave her ahug then gave her a list of the chores that she needed done. Once she was gone Keighmee wiped the tears kut of her eyes. Not too much longer...she thought hopefully. She didnt know how much longer she could stand it. How many more mornings was she going to have to come into this barn feeling like she was on the verge of tears?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry for any typos...i am writing them a touchpad anc i often accidently hit a wrong letter. If i get any readers i will continue....i have the next couple of chapters written :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it!
Umm,is this story based on some of your life?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...thx. I figured if i was sitting here sick not able to ride horses i could write about them  not very well,but eh....i was bored.

No...not about my life at all....except the dog is in memory of my yorkie mix pup Pippin that got eaten. I called him Pipsi sometimes.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww,I was wondering if that was about your dog.
I'm really sorry! Poor little guy.

Keep writing.


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ keep writing!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 the story!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...thx.....gotta find the notebook i wrote it in and i will type some more tonight!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

gahh....I just typed another whole chapter and my computer refreshed and I lost it all  i will have to retype a little later


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*m' kay....2 more chapters!*

Chapter Two


*Josiah one of the younger grooms that had been working under Vincent had arrived late so they were already behind on feeding and turning out. Keighmee had already finished feeding Dancer, Victor, Amelia, French Cream, and Iradescent's stalls. Now she just needed to go back around and turn them out then pick their stalls. She went to Dancer’s stall and opened the sliding cedar door. She clipped a lead on the mare's leather halter and led the stocky mare out. Her intelligent expression was eager and although she was 9 months pregnant she managed a slight prance after Keighmee. Keighmee turned her out into one of the smaller paddocks that had a rain cover. *
*She also turned out Victor, Amelia, and French Cream, but hadn't gotten a chance to check Iridescents's stall yet. She mucked all their stalls and filled waters. She only had one stall left to do. She dreaded it. She didn't want to go anywhere near that stall. But she knew she needed to. It wasn't iridescent’s fault. She didn't have to hurry, after all it was Saturday, and she didn't have to go to school. Even so she half wished that it wasn't so she would have to go to school instead of having to hang out at the barn all day. Keighmee walked to Iridescents’s stall and opened it. Iri was due to foal any day and occupied the largest foaling stall on the farm. It was filled with large amounts of soft fluffy straw. Keighmee mucked around the mare deciding not to turn her out today. Just in case she had her foal out in the mud. It was starting to sprinkle again anyways. *
*Keighmee gently pushed the huge mare over to muck the other side of the stall. Iri grunted, but obliged. Her soulful eyes watched Keighmee. This would the mare's last foal. She would 17 this year and her parents had decided to retire her. Ire nudged Keighmee’s pocket looking for a treat. "'Sorry girl," said Keighmee. "I didn't bring any treats today. She rubbed the mare’s neck and they gave her a hug. This was too familiar. She felt the tears coming again a turned her face to Ire’s thick grey mane. She cried this time; she didn't try to hold it until. She didn't stop until she heard footsteps coming towards the stall. She turned away from the stall door and pretended to be mucking more pieces of straw. "How is she doing?" she heard her dad, Kurt, ask. "She seems to be doing fine", said Keighmee. She is just as big as a boat. Kurt laughed and Iri groaned as she shifted her weight from one hoof to the other. "I think she might foal tonight", she heard her dad say. "Do you want me to come and get you when it is time? Keighmee shook her head, no. No way. "Okay", her dad said quietly. "Let me know if you change your mind.” "Kay", said Keighmee even though she knew there was no way that she would. "Sorry girl", Keighmee whispered to Iri. "I can't be there this time. If anything goes wrong...."Keighmee felt her throat burning and bit her lip. It wasn't always like this. Only a couple months ago she had lived, loved, and breathed for horses. She had practically lived at the barn. "But", Keighmee thought, "That is over. I doubt I will ever feel the way I used to about horses. I wouldn't care if I never saw another horse again.*

*"Guess what?” Keighmee's mom asked the next morning when Keighmee came down the stairs with Pipsi at her heels. Keighmee looked at her mom and shrugged. "Iridescent had her foal last night! Keighmee quickly looked up. "Is she....” she started to say.”Iridescent and her beautiful filly are healthy and strong". Keighmee smiled thankfully. "Why don't you go down and look at the filly," her mom asked. Keighmee's smile faded. "Oh....uh....maybe later, ok?” she said. Her mom stared at her surprised. Keighmee come on' it isn't this foal's fault what happened. You should go visit her. She actually looks a lot like...", but her mom stopped short. Well, anyways, she continued she is a really cute foal and full to the brim of spunk. She was trying to trot before she could even walk. Keighmee smiled. She loved the spunky foals....even though it was usually a little harder to halter break them. One of her regular chores. They tended to have ideas of their own. It was Sunday. She had no school. No excuse to not go see the foal. Still she couldn't feel anything in her that at all wanted to see it. There hadn't been a foal born since....” *
*Hey, can I spend the night at Keera's tonight? Asked Keighmee hopefully. Keera was Keighmee's best friend and went to her middle school. She was ambitious,hyper,and sometimes annoying...but a good friend."On a school night?" her mom asked skeptically. "Did her mom say that was fine" “well....” said Keighmee I will go ask Keera to ask right now. Hmmm....said her mom...alright I guess if Keera's mom doesn't mind it is fine. You still have to be asleep before 9 though and you can just ride the bus to school from Keera's. I will ask Josiah to do your five stalls in the morning. He shouldn't mind since you have been helping him out since he has been late quite a bit lately. Keighmee hugged her mom and said thanks. She was so excited to get away from this place. And it's memories.*
*After they had finished a cup of cocoa and a competitive game of Monopoly the girls decided to go to bed. It was nearing nine and Keighmee was already tired. Being allowed to spend the night on a school night was rare and Keighmee didn't want to give her or Keera's parents any reason to say no in the future. Keighmee slept in a sleeping bag on the floor next to Keera's bed. The house was warm and Keighmee decided to lie on top of the sleeping bag until she cooled off. She couldn't seem to get comfortable. She always had a hard time sleeping without her dog Pipsi to snuggle with. She was finally just starting to doze off when she heard Keera whisper “Are you still awake?" I am now said Keighmee pretending to be upset. "Hey do you think we could go to your house tomorrow after school and ride?” I don't think so said Keighmee. I mean you can if it’s all right with my parents and I am sure it will be. But I don't want to. "It wouldn't be any fun without you though, said Keera sighing. Iri had her foal this morning said Keighmee changing the subject. Oh… wow said Keera what does she look like? Well...I don’t really know said Keighmee. What do you mean you don't know you didn't watch the birth? Said Keera in a voice louder than a whisper. Shh” said Keighmee we are supposed to be asleep, remember? Oh, yea sorry said Keera. So you didn't watch the birth? You always watch you parent’s broodmares foal! “I know”, said Keighmee sadly...it's just every time I look at the horses especially the pregnant mares I think about….”Keighmee couldn’t finish.Oh....said Keera slowly. I’m really sorry Keighmee. Is that won't you won't ride either? I guess said Keighmee....I know it didn't have anything to do with riding, but I just don't like being around horses at all anymore. What happened to them was horrible and I don't want to see it happen again. I am only going to have the least to do with horses as possible. I will muck their stalls and feed them, but I am absolutely 100% certain that my riding days are over. For good. *
*They heard Keera's mom yell out "quiet girls...you were supposed to be asleep an hour ago!" We'd better go to sleep said Keighmee in a tiny whisper into the thick darkness. "Yea I guess" said Keera Keighmee heard her shuffling in her bed. Finally...sleep! She thought and got into her sleeping bag finally feeler a little chilly. A few minutes later she heard Keera say "I want to come see Ire’s foal tomorrow.”GIRLS!" said Keera’s mom louder this time. "Seriously bedtime!” "Keera shush..." said Keighmee getting kind of annoyed.”No...We are going to see the foal tomorrow" Keera whispered. Keighmee rolled her eyes pointlessly into the darkness. "Fine....now please go to sleep!"*
*The loud buzzing bell startled Keighmee from her thoughts. She glanced at the clock. 3:10 already? School had gone by so fast. She gathered up her books and hurried to her locker. School had always seemed to drag on before, but now it seemed to go too fast. She walked quickly to the bus so she could get a good seat, but when she got there Keera was standing by the bus door. "Where are you going?" Keighmee asked with her arms crossed. Um...the....bus…remember? Said Keera. Keighmee felt her face fall as she remembered the promise she had made the night before. "Ugh" she said looking warily at Keera. "You didn't even get a note to ride home with me", said Keighmee trying to feign disappointment. Keera held up a slip of paper grinning. "Oh fine come on....there has to be worse things than being forced to look at a cute,fuzzy,brand new, adorable, sweet, tiny...."Okay okay! I get it!” said Keighmee. Let’s go.*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Keighmee sat looking out the window on the bus listening to Keera chat about asking her parents for a horse for Christmas and them laughing. Keighmee didn't laugh or feel at all sorry for her friend... Horses were not worth it. Keera chatted on and on about them in a one sided conversation. Keighmee was actually starting to get annoyed. Couldn't Keera tell yet that she didn't want to talk about horses whatsoever? Keighmee unzipped the front pocket on her backpack and pulled out two sticks of spearmint gum. She handed one stick to Keera and unwrapped the foil on the other and popped it in her mouth. Keera smoothly glided from talking about getting her own horse to what Keighmee's parents should name the new foal without even taking a breath. Keera had unwavering energy and was kind of crazy at times and had gotten them in trouble more than once, but they had lots of fun together too. Keera had immediately appointed herself as Keighmee's best friend when they had moved there three years earlier. "So?" said Keera looking at Keighmee expectantly. "Oh...uh....I guess I didn't hear you sorry, what?" I say-id...what are you going to name Ire’s foal? Maybe Dessi for Iridescent or Kye after Kyzer?*
*"Keera I seriously doubt my parents will name the foal either of those names, but you are more than welcome to ask I guess. I don't care what it is named to be honest. It is just a foal. A foal that will be sold in 5 months. Its name won't matter. Keera gave her a sad look so Keighmee continued “besides my parents bred Iri to a Thoroughbred stallion this year, not Kyzer so the foal is only half Lipizzan. Keera looked at her blankly. Since the foal is only half it doesn't need to have the name of either parent in it. She can be registered with any available name. "Ohh...said Keera slowly....well....then what names were you thinking of?”Grr...said Keighmee frustrated " i wasn't thinking about ANY names because I don't care what the name is going to be and I don't care about the foal at all. They rode the rest of the to Keighmee's house in silence.*

*Chapter 3*
*" Oh my goodness!" Keighmee heard Keera squeel from the other end of the barn. "Oh keighmee you just have to come look at her. She is so perfect. Aww....her little hooves are so tiny. And her ears are so fuzzy. She is looking at me! Keighmee she is coming towards me can I pet her? She heard Keera giggle again. She wasn't sure why it bothered her so much. “Sure" said Keighmee dully. Just don't go into the stall. New mother's can somtimes become very protective and even though I doube Iri would ever hurt us you never know and she doesn't know you very well.*
*Just because Keighmee didn't want anything to do with horses anymore didn't mean she had lost all knowledge and common horse rules she had learned in the last 9 years since she had been riding." ohm...her nose is so soft" she heard Keera proclaim and Keighmee rolled her eyes. She was mucking out Victor, one of the Lipizzan geldings, stall. It was next to Iri's. She had already turned Victor out into the pasture and she was going as slowly as possible with his stall. She had already mucked all the others except Iri's and she really didn't want to. She emptied the wheelbarrow and trudged to Iri's stall. Keera was standing there grinning. The foal licked my hand! Keera said. “I think she likes me". Hmmmm...said keighmee...she probably just needed salt. But Keera's grin didn't fade. All right...this is it...I can't put it off any longer. I have seen over 50 foals. This is nothing new. This foal is nothing to me. I don't even have to look at it. She unlatched the stall clip barely glancing around. She saw Iri her once huge sides now she could see some of her ribs. "Hey Iri girl, said keighmee rubbing her shoulder. I have to clean your stall real quick and then ill leave you alone. Hey Keighmee im going to look at the other horses she heard Keera say as she walked down the barn aisle. Suddenly a delicate head peeked around Iri's shoulder. Keighmee sucked in a sharp breath. Maybe she wasn't ready for this. The foal took a couple of steps toward her to sniff her hand and keighmee looked her over. *
*She had a slight roman nose, but still delicate and huge black eyes that gazed Keihmee with curiousity. Her long legs were still a bit wobbly and looked like stilts. Her fluffy light mane stood straight up in the air like a cat's bristled fur and Keighmee could see her already long thick white curly tail. Her whole coat was golden palomino like her Thoroughbred sires. Except her legs which each had a high white sock? And around her eyes there were grey hairs like little goggles. Her flank had grey hairs scattered throughout it, too. All Lipizzans were born pure black and eventually went very light grey, but her Thoroughbred sire was a palomino so there had been a chance that she wouldn't be grey. Keighmee thought that she would likely go grey then very light grey almost white like Iri. Keighmee smiled softly. She had been hoping the foal would be grey...she loved the dapples especially and hoped the foal would get them. She looked at lot like her sire Chaotic Cambria from the pictures Keighmee had seen. The filly gently nudged her and Keighmee knelt down so the foal could look at her beter. The filly snorted then looked back at her mother who was munching hay and not even paying attention to Keighmee and the foal. Keighmee reached out and softly touched the foal’s neck. The small filly quivered, but stood her ground. She let Keighmee run her hands all over her back and legs without moving. But as soon as Keighmee stepped back the filly darted back behind Iri. Iri looked at Keighmee for a moment then huffed, shifted her weight, and went back to eating. *
*Keighmee mucked the stall thoroughly and rebedded it. But the foal didn't come out from behind her mother againin. Keighmee didn't want scare her and Iri needed this time to bond so Keighmee didn't try to coax her back out. She pulled the muck cart out behind her and latched the stall door. She saw the filly peek around Iri's hind legs and watch Keighmee. Keighmee ignored her and started to walk down the barn aisle with the muck cart. A shrill tiny, but strong whinny shrieked the silence startling Keighmee. She looked back towards Iri's stall and saw the awful noise was coming from the filly and her whole body trembled with the effort. The filly tried to stick her head out the stall door and look around, but it was too high. Keighmee walked back over and the filly didn't jump back. Keighmee reached out and rubbed her forehead. Then the filly turned and trotted gracefully accross the large foaling stall to her mother. Halfway there she tripped on the fresh piled straw and went down on one knee but she picked herself up and kept prancing as though it never happened. Keighmee had to smile. What a spunky little filly she thought. Her parents had sold this filly before she was even born to one of her father's friends. Apparetnly he was getting her as birhday present for his fifteen year old daughter. '' amazing birthday present!" Keighmee though as she walked away.*
*Just then Keera came back into the mare barn. “Hey, that big black horse that is in the little barn over there was giving me the evil eye. And when I tried to pet the horse next to him he tried to bite! As she said this she made biting gestures. Keighmee tried to hold back a smile. And succeeded wonderfully making her face turn serious. “Um Keera that is a stallion and a wild one at that. My dad got him as a rescue horse a few days ago. He is a Thoroughbred and was raced on the track. He has a nasty temperament. The vet is coming out to geld him tomorrow. My mom wants to retrain him for dressage, but I seriously doubt she can even teach him to lead nicely. He is a mean horse. “Hmm…said Keera….well do you want to go for a ride? “Nope” said Keighmee flatly. Ya…I kind of figured so I called my mom already. “Very funny” said Keighmee “what if I would have said yes?” “You wouldn’t have” said Keera. “Abut what if I would have?” replied Keighmee stubbornly. “Well….I guesses I would have called my mom back on her cell and asked her not to come yet”, said Keera shrugging. Keighmee didn’t think if she did that to her mom she would be as cooperative. Not with all the work she had to get done on the farm. Especially now that Victor was gone. They heard a car pulling up the gravel driveway. “That must be my mom”, said Keera running to the barn doors. “Yup…got to go see you at school tomorrow! “Kay”, said Keighmee waving.*
*_________________________________________________*
*again...sorry for typos/grammatical erros...I did not re-read most and let spell check do the correcting  let me know if you read it and want me to continue typing...thanks for reading  also as a little twist if you want your horse's name included in the story let me know and i can try to work it in....still need a couple horse names  *


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You should put Gidget and Bambi in it!
Not elegant names though....

I really like this. i read it all and the filly sounds so cute when you described her!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...thx...i will put in both if i can...i think they are both great names! I will try to put on a couple moRe chapters tmro...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MORE CHAPTERS!!!




*Chapter four*
*Keighmee walked to her parent’s barn office where she knew they were working on the next spring’s breeding schedule. “Hi”, Keighmee said. Her mom got up and gave Keighmee a hug. Her dad smiled at her from across the room, but he was talking on the phone. “So did Keera like the new foal? “Oh yea she loved her, “saidKeighmeeeee. She also met that nasty rescue thoroughbred stallion,” said Keighmee with an amused smile. “Keighmee that isn’t funny at all” said her mom. Keera could have been seriously hurt. “I’m sorry if know it wasn’t funny…it was just funny the way Keera reenacted it. “Well if you bring friends over I don’t want them in the stallion barn at all, okay “Okay!” said Keighmee. I finished my chores so I’m going to go do my homework. “Okay said her mom. We will be up in a little while. Keighmee started to walk away then turned back towards her mom. “Hey”, said Keighmee, “what are you going to name that little filly anyway?” “I thought you didn’t want to have anything to do with that filly,” her mom looked at her with a tentative smile. “I…uh…don’t care”, said Keighmee, “actually it is just that Keera was wondering.” Keighmee turned again and started to go out the office door. “Keighmee?” she heard her mom say. “Her name is Cambria. We are going to register her as Cambria’s Baile Graciosa. It means Cambria’s Graceful Dance. Since her Thoroughbred sire’s name is Chaotic Cambria we thought it would be cute. “Wow….” said Keighmee, “that is really pretty. “ I thought so too,” said her mom smiling. “well…uh….thanks,” said Keighmee,” I guess…ill have to let Keera know.*
*Keighmee kept hearing the name over and over in mind as she walked to the house. Cambria’s Baile Graciosa. Such a big beautiful name for such a tiny wobbly filly. But Keighmee knew she would grow to be a huge 16 or 17 hand horse like her sire and dam. Keighmee kept picturing her adorable tiny hooves and soft whiskers when she was supposed to be doing her math homework. And when she was doing dishes later she couldn’t stop thinking about her silky blonde mane and soft fluffy coat. And her huge expressive black eyes looking up from long black lashes. When she finally crawled into bed she tried to push all thoughts of Cambria from her mind. Keighmee had decided she would never, ever get attached to another horse in her life. Especially a foal. Especially a palomino foal. Besides this foal was already sold to some lucky girl and Keighmee would never see her again. But even as Keighmee fell into a deep sleep three beautiful words kept going through her mind. Cambria’s Baile Graciosa.*
*Keighmee couldn’t remember the last time she had been excited to do chores, but she couldn’t help it. She couldn’t wait to see Cambria’s sweet face again. When she had gone into their stall Cambria had come right up to her with her tiny ears swiveling to listen to Keighmee’s soft words. “Hey little girl”, said Keighmee,”how are you today?” She let Keighmee scratch behind her ear and Keighmee moved her soft tuft of a forelock to scratch her forelock when she noticed a tiny white mark to the right of her left ear. It was shaped like a perfect little white heart and was about the size of a dime. Cambria looked so much like Pixie…the heart, the color; Keighmee closed her eyes and couldn’t help but remember.*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter five*
*It had all started when their beautiful grey Lipizzaner stallion Kyzer escaped from a broken fence. That was over a year ago. Her parents had been frantic because not only was Kyzer priceless, he was the foundation for their entire breeding program. They couldn’t lose him. Her dad was especially worried because Kyzer was his horse and he loved him. After they had contacted the police, animal services, and their nearby friends with no avail or report of sightings they became more frantic. Keighmee had seen her dad cry for the one of the few times she had ever seen him cry. But almost a week later they got a call from a cattle rancher that had several hundred acres next to theirs. “Hey, I saw two horses running on my back pasture. One is grey and I think the other is a brown pinto. Are they yours? “The grey might be said Kurt, but we don’t own any pintos. Kurt talked to the rancher for a few more minutes to get a better idea s to where he had spotted the horses. Then he headed out with a couple friends that had volunteered to help him round the horses up. Whether or not they were their horses her dad explained to her they needed to be caught. Loose horses were a danger to traffic, other horses, and themselves. *
*When her dad had finally pulled back in the driveway late that evening with the trailer Keighmee was waiting. “Was it him dad? She asked. “Yup”, said Kurt. “He is fine, but he has a nasty gash on his leg. “Then he unbolted the trailer door and let down the ramp .her mother untied Kyzer from the front and he back quickly down the ramp. Her dad caught his rope. Kyzer spun around and whinnied loudly prancing in place. Keighmee’s eyes went straight to the large cut on his left foreleg. It was about six inches long and blood caked. His leg was swollen, but he still pranced around like it wasn’t bothering him. “Easy boy”, her dad said trying to calm him. “Amy, I’m going to take Kyzer in the barn and call the vet, can you deal with the horse in the trailer? Keighmee hadn’t noticed two horses in the trailer. She stepped closer and peered inside.*
*At first she thought the horse was a mostly brown pinto, but on second glance she realized the horse was just mud caked and they weren’t actually spots. She actually looked palomino. The horse stood with its head down and its eyes half closed. Keighmee could see every one of her ribs. Her blonde mane and tail although long were matted, muddy, and tangled. She watched as her mom stepped into the trailer and patted the small mare’s shoulder. The mare didn’t even look up. Keighmee’s mom untied her and led the small, thin, dirty horse out of the trailer. The mare ambled behind her quietly. Keighmee had never seen a skinnier horse in her life and her hooves were overgrown, too. She snorted softly a few takes taking in the scent when they got closer to the barn. Keighmee thought once she had some weight on her she would be a beautiful horse. She looked at least part Arabian to her. She had fine bone structure and a tiny muzzle. Tiny tipped ears and large eyes. She looked like she was around 14.2 hands. “Whose horse is it?” Keighmee asked. “Were not sure”, said her mother, “but they should be ashamed for keeping her in this condition. “It’s a good thing your dad has already called the vet for Kyzer. This mare definitely needs help.*
*Keighmee bedded down one of the extra stalls with soft fluffy straw and filled the water bucket. Her mom led the horse into the stall. When the mare was loose and the stall was latched the mare immediately laid down. She rolled and then got up and shook and went to the water bucket and took a long drink. Keighmee went to the stall door and let the horse sniff her hand. The mare sniffed it and then started pacing in the stall.*
*Finally the vet pulled in and went directly to help her father with Kyzer. He cleaned the stallion’s cut and put a wrap on him. Her parent’s sighed in relief when he said there would only be slight cosmetic damage and that he was still sound. When the vet had finished washing his hands he asked to see the little palomino horse. Her mom led her out again. “Skinny little thing isn’t she”< he said frowning at the mare. She looks like a purebred little Arabian. The vet ran his hands over her ribs and her legs. He checked her eyes, ears, and teeth. “Well”, he said finally “It looks like she is between 10-13 years old. She doesn’t have any cuts or anything, but she does have a bad case of worms. The vet gave her a wormer and then scratched her forehead. The mare lowered her head and rubbed it on his shoulder. “And obviously she needs another few hundred pounds on her”. Other than that she seems pretty healthy. *
*“Keighmee could you put her back in the extra stall? I need to talk to the vet about finding the mare’s owners. Keighmee took the lead from her mom and led the mare back to the stall. The little Arabian followed her obligingly looking at the other horse’s they passed. Once she had the mare securely locked in the stall she leaned over the door and watched her. The mare began pacing nervously again. “Slow down girl”, said Keighmee “you need to relax. You don’t need to wear off more energy. But the mare wasn’t listening. “Well…since I want to call you something other “the mare” I am going to think of a perfect name for you. Keighmee grabbed a grooming kit and then let herself back into the stall. She scraped off as much of the mud chunks as she could. Then she went over the whole coat with a soft dandy brush. The mare was still very dirty and needed a bath, but at least she was a little bit cleaner. Keighmee went back to find her parents once she was done. They were just saying goodbye to the vet as he was getting into his big truck. They walked back into the barn and saw Keighmee. “The vet is going to let all of his clients know about the mare to see if they or anyone they know is missing a horse. We will contact animal control tomorrow and put up some fliers. We have agreed to care for her in the meantime said her dad. “The thing is, her mom continued, with breeding season with really don’t have extra time. We were wondering Keighmee If you would go ahead and take care of her for now. “Of course!’ said Keighmee enthusiastically. This would be fun. She had definitely felt a connection with the little horse. “One condition, though” said her dad seriously. Keighmee raised an eyebrow and waited. “Don’t get too attached to her. Her owners are going to be found sooner or later and she will likely have to go back to them. “Okay said Keighmee. She would have fun taking care of the mare for now. She was going to take the best care of her as possible. Starting with a bath tomorrow!*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter six*
*Keighmee shook all thoughts of the little Arab mare from her head. Even though she had first met her a little over a year ago it seemed like yesterday and she just wasn’t ready for those memories yet.*
*The audience exploded into applause around Keighmee and her dad. They were at a dressage show in a neighboring city and her mom was competing on one of her Lipizzaner geldings, Kaiolan. Keighmee thought they had done wonderfully and apparently so had the audience. Only two more horses were competing after Kaiolan so Keighmee and her dad made their barn down the bleachers and into the attached barn to find Amy. She was standing by Kaiolan rubber his shoulder. She couldn’t untack him until after the ribbons ceremony, but she was letting him drink some water. “Great job mom!” said Keighmee. “I definitely think you are going to place well “said her dad giving her mom a quick hug. He rubbed the dapple grey horse’s head. “And Kaiolan didn’t do too badly either”, said Kurt smiling. Kaiolan nodded his head up and down as if in agreement.*
*They drove home chattering happily. Her mom ended up with a second place ribbon. Since this was Kaiolan’s first serious show they were thrilled with the outcome. When they got home they unloaded him from the trailer. “Keighmee can you unload Bambi? “Sure,” said Keighmee. Bambi was a two year old half Lipizzaner filly. They had taken her along to the show just to get her used to the sights and sounds. She wouldn’t be shown until she was 4 or 5, but her parent’s believed in preparing horses for shows before they actually had to show. Bambi had done great and actually seemed to enjoy being there amidst all the activity.*
*It was almost 10 at night when they finally got the horse’s all settled in and fed.”Hurry up and get to bed Keighmee, you have school in the morning”, said her mom. Keighmee was tired and was happy to finally get some rest. She fell asleep as soon as her head hit the pillow.*
*She dreamed of a filly, a palomino filly. She was trying to catch it in a pasture, but every time she got close enough it disappeared. She woke up feeling unrested and frustrated the next morning. School drudged on and she missed two questions her teacher asked her. When the bus finally dropped her off at her driveway she felt like taking a nap, but she knew she needed to finish her chores. She needed to bring in the mares and foals for the night as well as Victor. Her parents had already brought the other horses in. She brought Iri and Cambria in last. Cambria had a new tiny purple blanket on to protect her from the mud and cold rainy days they had been having lately. Keighmee took it off once she had them in their heavily bedded warm stall. Cambria looked at her quizzically and nibbled on the blanket still in Keighmee’s hands. Keighmee gently pushed her away. Even at a young age she would be trained not to chew or nibble on things as it could turn into a nasty habit of biting when she was older.*
*“Ahh….I thought I might find you in here”, Keighmee heard her mom’s voice and turned to see her leaning against the stall door. Keighmee shrugged and unlatched the stall door. “I…uh…just wanted to take her blanket off. “Mmmhmmm…” said her mom. “What is that supposed to mean? Said Keighmee as she put Cambria’s blanket in a tack box. “Well….it just seems like you maybe like that little filly” “no! Said Keighmee decidedly. “You know how I feel about horses. I hate them. I don’t want to have anything to do with them except what I have to. “Keighmee you know it is okay to change how you feel about it. Horses are in your blood. We will never forget them Keighmee, but you need to move on and let your heart love horses again.*
*Keighmee didn’t answer. She didn’t want to get in another argument with her mom. She knew she would never love any other horses. Why couldn’t her mom understand that? Her mom might not feel like she could live without horses, but Keighmee knew she certainly could.*
*Chapter seven*
*Pipsi met her at the door and as she walked into the warm farmhouse. She felt exhausted. She quickly made and ate some macaroni and cheese and decided to go to bed early. She fell asleep quickly and once more dreamed of the golden foal. She followed her around the pasture trying to catch her. She sighed in relief when she finally caught her and got the halter on. The filly didn’t disappear. She woke to the sun in her eyes. She glanced at the clock. 11:00 am! She jumped out of bed. She hadn’t slept in this late in a long time. The sleep had felt good, though. She was thankful at least it was Saturday. She got dressed and after grabbing a couple of apples headed to the barn. *
*She saw her mom working with Kaiolan on one end of the indoor riding ring and her dad working with Kyzer on the other end. She sat on a built in wooden bench on the end of the arena and propped her feet up on the railing in front of her. She munched on one of the apples and set the other one aside. She watched her parents and their horses execute amazing graceful movements. Watching dressage always gave her a thrill. Before she had dreamed of being a dressage rider and competing. Not now, but it was still fun to watch. Her mom spotted her sitting there and rode Kaiolan over in a slow passage. “Sleep well?” said her mom. “Yea…thanks for letting me sleep in…I think I needed it. “We hired a new head groom today”, her mom said happily. “We still need your help in the evenings though, but mornings you are free! Her mom said smiling. “Cool”, said Keighmee. Maybe she could hang out at Keera’s more often. *
*“Hey Keighmee since you will have more free time would you mind exercising a few horses for me in the mornings? She heard her mom say. “Uh….I’d really rather not”, said Keighmee quietly. “Keighmee…I could really use your help”, her mom pleaded. “Mom, I said I can’t do it “Keighmee said louder. Her knuckles were turning white forum gripping the wooden bench. She released them and breathed out. “Seriously mom”, she repeated I can’t do it. “All right Keighmee”, her mother said. “Hey are you going to eat that? “she said motioning toward the unheated apple besideKeighmee. “Nope”she said. “Kaiolan has been working very hard and sure would like a little snack her mom said grinning. Keighmee managed a smile and let Kaiolan lip the apple from her hand. “Hey, can I hang out at Keera’s today? “Sure!” her mom said, but please be home by six to finish up the evening chores. “No problem!” she called as she skipped of the arena. She raced back to the house and called her friend.*
*The weekend passed quickly and Keighmee was thankful she had to do little with the horses. Her mom had agreed to let her spend Saturday night at Keera’s. On Sunday morning though she got a call to come home right away. Her mom had talked to Keera’s mom and didn’t say what was going on. Just that she needed to hurry home. Keera’s mom dropped her off at her driveway and she ran straight to the barn. She noticed the vet’s truck in the driveway. Once she got through the heavy double doors she saw her parents and the vet standing by Dancer's stall. Keighmee walked up the aisle slowly suddenly feeling a little dizzy. Her dad spotted her and came over to steady her. Seeing her pale face he said” don’t worry….Dancer is fine”. “Really? Keighmee said, “I thought maybe…..” she couldn’t’ finish. “I promise” her dad said. “Go look for yourself. Keighmee walked to the stall and peered over the edge of the door. Dancer did look fine. She was calmly nibbling on some hay. Then Keighmee noticed her belly. Her bulge was gone. The foal was gone. Keighmee’s frightened gaze turned towards her parents and the vet. The foal couldn’t have been born. It was too early. Dancer wasn’t due for another month. “Her foal….”she began “look again”, said her mom. It was then that Keighmee noticed two tiny point ears peeking around Dancer's shoulder. Dancer moved to get a drink of water and Keighmee could see the foal. It was a colt and he was pitch black except four high white socks and a long blaze. Eventually he would go grey, but he sure was handsome. “Wow” she said “are you sure he is all right? Dancer wasn’t due for four more weeks? “He is more than all right, said the vet. He is very healthy and strong and if I do say so quite a handsome little guy”.*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Keighmee couldn’t seem to take her eyes off the little colt. She heard her parents thanking the vet and walking him out to his truck. The colt had such long legs and a very intelligent expression. Keighmee reached her hand into the stall, but the colt darted back behind Baile. Keighmee started on her chores and took extra time cleaning Ire’s stall. Cambria had already grown quite a bit. Keighmee had been working some with her on haltering and leading. She was getting too big to just follow along behind Iri. Cambria was constantly getting into trouble. She would chew on Ire’s tail and pull anything down that was hanging on the stall door. Keighmee turned Cambria and Iri out into the foal pasture with French Cream and her 3 week old filly, Latte. Keighmee loved watching the foals exploring and trotting around. Soon Dancer's foal would be turned out with them, too. Keighmee couldn’t help but wonder as she watched them. What would have she been like? Would she have been spunky like Cambria or shy like Amelia’s foal, Bells? She would never know.*
_____________________________________________________
Bambi added  sorry not a big part. Gidget will be in the next segment  Thanks for letting me use their names!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i like it!
you should have this published...very good book for young readers and horse lovers!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha...thx...it isnt very good tho. I wrote it in like 2 days haha. I will post the rest of the chapters tomorrow if i can get them off the other computer! Thx for reading. It is for younger readers...maybe 11-14? I think...

Also some of the names were switched in the last few chapters sorry...musta been confusing! I need to go through and edit it all!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was a bit confused but I still really like it and although you don't think it's that good it really is and I know other people on here would say so also. Doesn't hurt to try!
I would buy the book.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

you can use my horses names if you like; they are Sheena,Raven,and Pepsi


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to at least put a couple in


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter eight*
*Keighmee had decided to call the little palomino Arab Mida. After Midas, the king that anything he touched was turned to gold. She was now shiny and although a few ribs were still slightly visible she had gained a lot of weight. She was looking much better. She whickered when she heard Keighmee coming up the barn aisle humming. Victor waved to her as she walked by and said “good morning. not excited are ya?” he had asked his light blue eyes twinkling.”Oh no….not at all,” said Keighmee in mock solemn face. But inside she was hopping. Today she was being allowed to ride Mida for the first time. Her mom had ridden her several times to be sure she was safe. She was actually a very well trained mare her parents believed. She had likely been used for some sort of western riding they said….maybe western pleasure because of her low head set. Her mom said they Mida could be stubborn, but believed Keighmee could handle her fine. After all Keighmee had been riding 10 of her thirteen years. Keighmee groomed Mida thoroughly and then tacked her up. She used a western saddle and bridle since that is what the mare seemed used to. Keighmee didn’t like riding western as much, but she was happy to get to ride Mida at all.*
*She led Mida to the large outdoor round pen. Victor followed her and held Midi’s bridle so Keighmee could mount. But as soon as she had put one foot in the stirrup Victor said, wait! “What”, said Keighmee “do I need to recheck the girth? “No the girth is fine”, said Victor But your head won’t be if you don’t buckle that helmet. “Oh…oops,”said Keighmee. “Okay try again”, said Victor. Keighmee put her left foot back into the stirrup and swung her right leg over and landed lightly in the saddle. Mida was only 14.2 hands, but Keighmee felt like she was on top of the world. She lightly gathered the reins up and thanked Victor. She urged Mida into an energetic walk. She rode relaxed moving Midi and learning her rhythm. Mida was very soft and light on the bit and moved forward happily. She moved so smoothly, Keighmee though.*
*Keighmee squeezed her legs lightly and Mida immediately broke into a smooth rhythmic trot. It was so smooth Keighmee felt like she was floating on clouds. Keighmee didn’t want to push Mida into a canter today. She rode her for awhile more transitioning from a walk to a trot thrilled with the mare’s responsiveness. This is an amazing horse, “though Keighmee. “I guess I have broken my promise to my dad, she though smirking. “I am definitely attached to Mida! I love her and no one is going to take her away from me even If we do find her owners!*
*Chapter nine*
*Her parents decided to name Dancer’s new colt Pepsi. He was two weeks old now and getting more handsome every day. Keighmee had just finished turning him and Dancer out not the foal pasture for the first time. Her dad was standing by in case the other mares didn’t accept Dancer or Pepsi into their herd. Keighmee breathed a sigh of relief as the mares just continued grazing and Daner joined them. Pepsi pranced around her as if begging her to play with him. She continued to graze until he started chewing on her tail. Dancer pinned her ears back and moved her hind end out of reach o f his mouth. Pepsi didn’t seem to mind and trotted with his tail up a few yards away. Iri grazed closer to Iri and Cambria followed along behind her. Cambria stopped and braced her legs and pricked her tiny sculpted ears when she saw Pepsi standing there. Pepsi stared back. Keighmee was just wondering who was going to win the stare down when Pepsi started to take a few steps toward Cambria. Cambria, not to be outdone, pranced the rest of the way to Pepsi. She reached her nose out and touched his. Cambria arched her tiny neck and squealed. Iri turned in her direction then seeing there was no danger continued grazing. Suddenly Pepsi reached out and nipped Cambria’s shoulder. Cambria wheeled back in surprise then snorted. She turned around and raced back behind her dam. Pepsi galloped back to his mother with his nose in the air and his black tiny tail streaming out behind him. Maybe spunky little Cambria had met her match”, though Keighmee.*
*She had to do it. Keighmee picked up the phone and then set it back down. She wasn’t ready after all. She picked the phone back up….she didn’t have to ask Keera to come ride after all…she could just come hang out. Keighmee dialed the number and let it ring. Keera’s mom answered on third ring. “Hi! I was wondering if Keera could come hang out today?” said Keighmee. “Oh…Keera went to the coast with her dad and brothers. They said they were going ocean fishing. Ocean fishing! Can you believe it? Well…we’ll see if they bring anything home! “Oh…uh...yea...”said Keighmee. “Well when she gets home will you have her give me a call? “Sure”, said Keera’s mom “they should be home Sunday evening. “All right thanks…bye!” said Keighmee.*
*Great….a whole weekend with nothing to do. Her parents were both working horses in the arena. Keighmee decided to check on the foals. Pepsi, Cambria, and Latte were chasing poor little Bells around in circles. Keighmee called out to them, but they were too far down the pasture to hear her. Amelia, Bellz’s mom, ambled over and stuck her near white head over the fence. Keighmee reached into her pocket and pulled out a couple of apple flavored horse treats. She let Amelia lip them off of her hand. Just don’t tell the other horses, Amelia,”said Keighmee rubbing the horse’s shoulder. The foals were still at the other end of the pasture so Keighmee headed to the barn. Her mom was just coming out of the arena with the gelding, Victor. Victor was a huge dark dapple grey with four white socks and a blaze. His mane and tail were very long, but his poor forelock was only a tuft of fluffy hair. He had big expressive black eyes. Keighmee had used to ride him pretty often and he really was a fun horse to ride. “Hi Keighmee…how are you doing?” she heard her mom ask. “Oh fine”, she said a little glumly “Keera went ocean fishing with her dad and brothers. I have had been hoping we could hang out this weekend. “Ocean fishing?” her mom asked. Keighmee shrugged. “Well then….I guess since you have free time this weekend you can help me exercise the horses! In fact I was just about to exercise a couple of the four year olds. We could take them on a trail ride….It will be fun Keighmee…come one….”*
*Keighmee started to say no…then stopped. Maybe she was ready….maybe she could do this. “Okay…”she said, “I will try.” “Great!” her mom said enthusiastically. “How about’ I untack Victor and you go grab Gidget and Raven? Keighmee remembered when her parents had bought the brother and sister pair of Lipizzans were they were just yearlings and her family had just moved to the farm. Now they had grown in to beautiful grey four year olds. “Okay…but can I ride Raven?”, Keighmee asked her mom. She liked Gidget, too, but the mare sometimes had quite an attitude. Since Keighmee hadn’t ridden in awhile she wanted to start off slow. Raven was a good solid sweet horse. Her mom agreed and she quickly went brought the horses from their stalls. She clipped them side by side in cross ties and started to groom Raven. Gidget started stomping her hooves in impatience and Keighmee was glad she had chosen to ride Raven today. Once her mom had finished with Victor she came and started grooming Gidget. Keighmee finished tacking up Raven and went to grab her helmet from the tack room. *


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*She heard a loud “ouch!” and ran back to the horses. She saw her mom holding her foot up and wincing between giving Gidget an icy glare. “Are you ok?” asked Keighmee. “I’m fine” said her mom, but that foot is going to bruise! Gidget sure needs to work on her manners. I think she stepped on my foot on purpose. Gidget was at least 16 hands high and very stocky like Raven….too bad she didn’t have his personality. Her mom finished with Gidget and they led them outside. “Don’t forget to check Raven's girth, okay Keighmee? Her mom said. Keighmee checked it and glad she had and moved it two holes up. Then she took a deep breath. I can do this”, she though. Her mom had already mounted and Gidget was doing an impatient jig. Keighmee stuck her left foot into the stirrup and swung her right leg over and landed in the soft English saddle. Raven stood still waiting for a command. A rush of happiness went through Keighmee. She was on a horse. *

*Chapter Ten*
* They started at a walk up the trail. Keighmee’s heart fluttered in anticipation and Remy moved out smoothly. She was so glad to be riding again. Several bushes lines the trail and when a squirrel ran across the path Gidget snorted and spooked jumping sideways. Her mom stayed calm and sat deep in the saddle talking reassuringly to her. She did settle, but was trying to break into a trot. Amy made her walk until she was calm again. Raven walked calmly besides her seeming to enjoy the exercise. “Ready for a trot?” her mom asked and Keighmee nodded excitedly. She loved this! How had she gone so long without riding? She lifted her reins and lightly squeezed Raven's sides. He broke into an even brisk trot and they moved swiftly down the trail. *


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Keighmee couldn’t help, but smile. The sun was shining and it wasn’t too hot. Wispy clouds were moving lazily across the blue sky and Keighmee watched them through the tree branches. She was so glad she had decided to ride. This was wonderful! “Thanks mom”, she said. “You’re welcome”, her mom answered, “But for what?” “Oh just for getting me to ride again”, she said smiling. Her mom smiled back. “I knew once you got on a horse again you would remember what you were missing. You just needed some time to heal your heart. Mida and Pixie wouldn’t have wanted you to give up on horses all together Keighmee. I know how much you loved mida and Pixie and we will never forget the, but you have to keep living. You belong with horses and your heart was so numb you just forgot that for awhile. “I know”, said Keighmee quietly blinking back tears. They brought the horses back down to a walk.*
*  “I don’t think I could ever stop riding again”, Keighmee said. “I am so glad”, her mom answered. Then looked at Keighmee slyly. “Very glad”. “Hmm…I guess this means you want me to start exercises horses in the mornings again?” Her mom looked at her and grinned. “Well…you do have a lot of catching up to do!*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter eleven*
* “Mida!” Keighmee yelled at the pasture gate. Mida turned her head saw Keighmee and came galloping up. Keighmee broke off a piece o the carrot in her pocket and gave it to her. Midi nodded her in appreciation. Keighmee put her halter on and led her out. She took her into the barn. Keera was waiting there with Victor in the cross ties. It was a beautiful winter day and even though it was freezing the sun was shining. Keera and Keighmee had decided to go for a quick trail ride after school. Keighmee had had Midi for about 9 months now and no one had claimed the little golden mare. The judge had awarded her parents legal l ownership. In turn her parents had officially given Midi to Keighmee as a late Christmas present. She was fat and happy. Her belly had really started filly out*
* At first Keighmee and her parents thought it was just the good food she was getting. When she had continued to get rounder, though, her parents had decided to call the vet. After a few quick tests and a conclusive ultra-sound the vet had announced that she was in fact pregnant! With Kiser’s foal no doubt. Keighmee was thrilled her mare was going to foal especially when her parents said she could keep the foal to raise herself. She found herself dreaming of the foal often. Would it be a filly or colt? Palomino maybe like Mida? Or maybe grey like Kyzer? She decided she really didn’t care as long as the foal was born healthy. And now she only had two more months to go until she got to meet the little foal she had been dreaming about.*
* “Wow!” said Keera, “she has gotten really big!” “Yup”, said Keighmee, “she sure is. I think we had better just walk on our trail ride today. It is still pretty icy and I don’t want to take any chances. The vet had come out a few days before to give Midi another ultrasound and some more shots. He said the foal was growing normally and had a good strong heartbeat. Still Keighmee didn’t want to risk putting Midi in premature labor by exercising her too hard. *
* Their trail ride ended up being perfect and the horses were happy to be out. They stopped for a quick break at the end of the trail before heading back. Keighmee leaned down in the saddle and gave Midi’s neck a hug. “You’re so lucky!” said Keera. “I keep asking my parents for a horse, but they just laugh like it’s a joke. Keighmee giggled. “You too!?” said Keera indefinitely. “Traitor!” she said. But she was smiling. “Oh Keera where would you put a horse? You live on a quarter of an acre of unfenced land?” “True…” said Keera “but I bet your parents would let me keep one here!”. “Yak…that is probably true”, said Keighmee,”but you wouldn’t have time to come spend with it every day. Besides you can come ride our horses anytime you want! *
* “I am grateful for that,” said Keera “, but you know that isn’t the same as having your own horse! “I know”, said Keighmee rubbing Mida’s golden shoulder. “All right…fine”, she said “we will commence operation Get Keera A Horse”, said Keighmee laughing. “Very funny,” said Keera, but she was laughing too. “Seriously though, will you ask your parents if I could keep one here?” “Sure!” said Keighmee. Keera was a great rider and very patient with the horses. It would be fun if she had her own horse and they could enter local shows and things together. Mida wanted to trot, but Keighmee held her back. She was happy just to have Midi and to be able to ride her. But she still was so excited for the foal to come!*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter Twelve*
* Keighmee heard the phone ring and dashed to get it. She recognized the number on caller I.D. “Keera!” she said happily. “Hi”, said Keera. “So did you uh….catch any fish?” asked Keighmee. “Well…no…but my younger brother caught a good bunch of seaweed if that counts for anything”. Keighmee laughed. “My dad said we might just try river fishing for awhile. “Good idea”, said Keighmee “Hey Guess what?” she asked Keera excitedly. “What?” said Keera? “I went riding with my mom yesterday! It was awesome! I can’t believe I waited so long. “Oh this is great”, said Keera excitedly,” I am so glad! So when can I come over so we can finally ride?” “How about tomorrow after school?” Keighmee asked hopefully. “I’ll ask my mom just a second”. Keighmee heard Keera talking in the background then she got back on the phone. “My mom said I can can’t go over tomorrow, because I have a dentist appointment, but I can come over on Tuesday”. “Cool”, said Keighmee. “I can’t wait! I’ll see you at school tomorrow, okay? Bye!”. “Bye”, Keera said...*
* School seemed to drag on Monday and the bus seemed to take forever to get home. Finally though it got there and Keighmee raced straight to the barn. She finished her chores in record time. Her mom had asked her to exercise Raven and Victor. And if she had time to work with a couple of the foals on haltering and leading. Keighmee exercised Victor first, warming him up in the indoor arena since it was sprinkling outside. Then she exercised Raven and enjoyed every minute of it. Once she had gotten them both stalled and fed she checked her watch. She still had to work with a couple of the foals.*
* She took one of the soft foaling halters from the tack room and went to the foal pasture. It was barely sprinkling now. She decided to work with Pepsi first and started by rubbing the halter all over his small body. She had already haltered him several times and he wasn’t scared at all. She easily slipped it over the colt’s nose. She buckled it and let him wear it for a few minutes then took it back off. Cambria came over to watch her. Her smart eyes following Keighmee. “Oh all right you jelous little girl”,said Keighmee laughing. “You can wear it,too”. She rubbed it over Cambria’s golden coatr,too while she stood stock still enjoying the attention. Then Keighmee put it over her nose. Cambria was truly going to be a gorgeous horse. Her conformation was already excellent and although she was spunky she was also very sweet and smart. “The girl that is going to get you better realize how special you are”, said Keighmee giving the little filly a hug. *
* She felt Pepsi nudging her arm and she rubbed his blaze. Keighmee took the halter off of Cambria and they both dashed back to their dams. Keighmee watched them for a moment more. They were both going to be great horses. There is just something special about Cambria,though,”Keighmee though. “I wonder what her new owner will use her for.”*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

* Chapter Thirteen*
* “Keighmee! Keighmee! Wake up!” She heard her mother say. She felt her shake her arm. She sat up groggily. “What is wrong?” She glanced at the clock. 4:00 a.m. “Midi is going into labor!”Keighmee heard her mom say. “Oh no!” Keighmee answered,” she isn’t due for another 6 more weeks! “I know”, said her mom. “The vet is already on the way”. Keighmee was already and up and threw on jeans and a jacket, but left her thermal pajama top on for warmth. They walked quickly to the barn. It was still dark out and freezing. Keighmee shivered and pulled her coat tighter. *
* An eerie silence filled the barn, but the lights were on. She hurried to Midi’s stall and saw her dad inside. Midi was sweaty and looked like she was in pain. She nipped at her belly and pawed the straw. Keighmee went in and stroked her head. “She is definitely going to foal tonight”, she heard her dad say. “The vet should be here any minute”. Mida grunted and started to lie down. Keighmee knelt by her head and rubbed it talking to her softly. “This is way too early”, Keighmee though. I wish the vet would hurry up her though. Just then they heard the gravel crunching as a truck pulled into the driveway.*
* Her dad went out to walk the vet in. Keighmee saw her mom’s worried expression and felt her stomach drop. Her mom was usually the positive one. The vet’s kind face appeared over the stall door and he let himself in. He checked Midi’s temp and hind end. “I have seen foals come this early and survive”, he said giving them so hope,” but I cannot guarantee anything. Keighmee’s strained expressions didn’t change.*
* Mida stretched her neck in the straw and groaned. Keighmee could see her belly contracting. “Please be ok”, she whispered. She was still rubbing Mida’s head, but the mare was moving it obviously in pain. Midi’s groaning and contractions went on for another half an hour then the vet decided to check the foal. He wanted to make sure the foal was in the right position to come out. He put gloves on and had her parents help get Midi standing. Once she was he felt for the foal. He frowned concentrating. Midi’s coat was dark with sweat and it mingled with Keighmee’s tears. She hugged Midi’s neck. “The foal is coming breech”, the vet said suddenly. “It is too late to try to turn it, so we have to try to get it out this way. *
* Keighmee knew that foals born normally came out with their front legs and head first. A foal being born breech came out backwards with its hind legs first. It was very dangerous. Keighmee just kept trying to soothe Mida, but it wasn’t helping. The mare groaning in pain and getting weaker. Finally the vet said the sac that held the foal was starting to come out. Keighmee didn’t leave Midi’s head, but looked back watching. Sure enough she could see a dark colored sack coming. Midi laid back down her sides heaving and she pushed hard when another contraction came. The foal still didn’t come out. The vet gripped the sac and pulled hard with each contraction, but he was making little progress. Midi’s heavy breathing worsened then finally she gave a final push and the sac came out. *
* “I don’t think it is alive”, she heard the vet say as he ripped the sac off and cleaned the foal’s face. Midi made no move to get up, but groaned lightly and laid her head down on the soft straw. Keighmee kept rubbing her begging her not to give up. “Come on girl…get up….go see your baby”, she said crying into Midi’s golden mane. This couldn’t be happening. This wasn’t real. It was a terrible, terrible nightmare. Please wake up she thought to her…please, please, please….*
* She’s breathing! She heard her say excitedly. “The foal is alive Keighmee”, she heard her dad say. She didn’t answer. She couldn’t answer. “She is so tiny, though”, said the vet, “much too early for this one”, he said sadly. Keighmee got up slowly hating to leave Midi for even a second. She had to look at the foal. She! A filly! Her beautiful still damp coat was golden like Midi’s and she had a huge white star in the shape of a heart right in the middle of her forehead. The filly was lying on her side and breathing shallowly. Her chest barely seemed to be moving. Her eyes were only half open. She was the tiniest filly Keighmee had ever seen. The most beautiful, too. *
* The vet was trying to get the filly up, but she just kept flopping back to the ground. She was making no effort at all. Keighmee’s felt silent tears streaming down her face. The filly’s tiny legs just weren’t strong enough. She heard the vet talking to her parents, but she couldn’t understand what they were saying. She knelt back my Midi’s head and hugged her. “Please get up Midi…your filly needs you….please get up. She is a beautiful filly. Midi didn’t move. Keighmee barely felt her breathing…and then she realized she wasn’t. Keighmee sat up. “Mom”, she croaked her throat burning and eyes streaming. Her mom rushed over. Her mom checked Midi and with tears in her eyes said” she is gone”. “What did that mean? Keighmee though dizzily. Midi was just sleeping, right? Right!? She hugged Mida’s neck and she knew in her heart that Midi was not going to wake up. Keighmee couldn’t breathe. She couldn’t move. She felt like she was dying herself. And then she felt sick. She felt her dad gently pick her up and carry her towards the house. Then she didn’t remember anything.*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter Fourteen*
* Keighmee woke up panicked. What an awful dream. What a terrible horrible dream. Midi was fine. The foal was fine. She hadn’t had it early. Everything was fine. Keighmee breathed a sigh of relief. She swung her legs out of bed and yawned. She looked down. Jeans? Why was she wearing jeans? She felt her face, it was swollen. No….no….please no she though. I was only a nightmare. It had to of only been a nightmare. She stepped into her muck boots and ran down the stairs with Pipsi following at her heels. She ran to the barn. *
* Keighmee saw both of her parents standing there. Her mom hugged her gently. “Mom….I had a terrible dream….”she started and then looked at her mom’s face. She knew then that it hadn’t been a nightmare. Midi was gone. She ran to her stall. “We already had her buried in the back pasture “her dad said softly. Keighmee choked back a sob. No...No…this couldn’t be happening! She saw her dad in the back corner of Midi’s stall kneeling down. She had forgotten about the foal.*
* She let herself into the stall. Her dad stood and gave her a hug. “I am so sorry Keighmee”, he said his own eyes filled with tears. Keighmee looked at the foal. She was still lying on her side. Her tiny rib cage was moving up and down, but just barely. Her dad had put a blanket over part of her. Keighmee saw a bottle of milk beside her. “She isn’t eating”, said her dad following her gaze. “She is just too weak. She just came too early. We don’t know why. Keighmee…I don’t think she can make it.” Keighmee started crying again and knelt beside the tiny golden filly. She rubbed her hand over her perfectly shaped star and looked at her tiny soft hooves. Keighmee lifted the foals head up and the foal’s eyes fluttered open. She watched Keighmee dully from underneath long black lashes.*
* Keighmee grabbed the bottle and tried to stick it in the foal’s mouth, but the foal just kept turning her head away. She closed her eyes again exhausted just from the effort of moving at all. Keighmee gently laid her golden head back down on to the soft straw. The filly’s face was so delicate; her muzzle looked like it could truly fit into a teacup. Her legs were so tiny and thin and fragile. Her tail was curly and golden and thick. She had no white markings other than her heart. “Come on baby”, said Keighmee gently “please get up…please…please get up”. The filly didn’t respond.*
* Keighmee tried to pull the filly up to a standing position, but she still just fell back down. Her breathing was heavier now. “Just let her rest”, she heard her dad say sadly. “The vet is going to be here to check her soon.” Keighmee felt her throat constricting. She had already lost Midi. She couldn’t lose Midi’s foal, too. She just couldn’t. Keighmee wanted to name her and started calling her Pixie because she was so tiny and delicate. Keighmee stayed with her until the vet got there. He checked her over thoroughly with a grim face. Finally he stood and said,” I don’t believe this filly….” He started, but Keighmee interrupted,” Pixie…her name is Pixie….” The vet looked at her sadly, but continued. “I don’t believe Pixie is going to make it through the night. *
* Her parents nodded. They had known all along. They thanked the vet for coming. Keighmee’s mom let herself into the stall and sat by Keighmee. “Why don’t you let me sit with her for awhile and you go get back in bed?” she heard her mom asking”. “no”, said Keighmee,” I need to stay with Midi’s foal…I need to stay with Pixie”. “She might get better”. Her mom gave her a hug and didn’t answer. But Keighmee could see she was crying.*
* Keighmee tried several more times to feed the foal, but the little filly was just growing weaker and weaker. She didn’t even open her eyes at all now. Keighmee continued rubbing her tiny body and talked to her softly. Telling her of all the fun they would have if she just got up and ate. She told her about her dam and how brave she had been. The filly didn’t move. Keighmee knew. She knew what was going to happen and although her parents pleaded with her to go back to the house she stayed with her little golden Pixie until the filly’s last frail breath.*
* Then she allowed her parents to guide her stumbling to her bed. Why? She kept asking herself. Why? This wasn’t fair. Why her horse? Mida was such a good horse. She loved her. She loved Pixie. Now they were gone. Gone. Keighmee hated Kyzer for breeding with Midi. She hated that the fence had been down so he got out. She partially wanted to hate Pixie because if it hadn’t been for her Mida would still be alive. But she couldn’t do it. It wasn’t her beautiful filly’s fault. Keighmee curled up in a ball sobbing holding Pipsi by her chest. She hated this. She hated horses. She vowed to never have anything to do with them ever again. She never wanted to see another horse in her entire life*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*Chapter Fifteen*
* “Am I in trouble”, Keighmee asked. Her parents had called her into their barn office a few minutes earlier. “Actually,” her dad said,” the opposite.” “You have been doing such a great job with the horses and with helping your mom exercise them. We just wanted to say thank-you. “Oh...”said Keighmee relieved. “Your welcome…I enjoyed every bit of it”, she said. “Which brings us to the next point her dad continued smiling. “Your mother and I had decided to give you Dancer's colt Pepsi if you wanted him. *
* Keighmee’s face lit up. “But…” her dad said. “We just got a call this morning from my friend that bought Iri’s foal Cambria. Apparently his daughter passed out of the wanting a horse stage and they have decided not to buy her. So…we have decided to let you take your pick between the two. Pepsi or Cambria can be yours.*
* Keighmee grinned so hard her face hurt. She jumped up and hugged both of her parents. She thanked them profusely. “Now”, said her dad. “We don’t want an answer right away. Spend time with both and think about it for awhile. Then when you feel ready come and let us know”, said her mom her eyes twinkling. Keighmee gave each of her parents another hug and dashed off to the foal pasture. *
* She didn’t call the foals over, but instead just watched them for awhile. Cambria was still bossier than Pepsi. Pepsi would end up grey. Cambria would likely stay palomino. She didn’t know if she could own a palomino again though…. Pecker had awesome high socks and a long blaze. They were both very sweet and inquisitive. They were both smart too. Keighmee didn’t know how she was ever going to choose. They were both going to be amazing horses. She thought about the foals all day. She decided not to give her parents an answer yet.*
* When she curled up in bed beside Pipsi that night she continued thinking about it. Keighmee finally started to drift off into a peaceful sleep. But three words kept going through her head. Three beautiful words. Cambria’s Baile Graciosa. Keighmee realized she knew she had been going to choose the palomino filly all along. She couldn’t wait until tomorrow so she could tell her parents. And tell Cambria that she would get to stay with Keighmee for good!*

* THE END*
*_________________________________________________________________*
*Sorry for typos  again ...not edited. *


----------

